# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van West (Hilversum)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van West

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Panacea, Hilversum

Adres: Neuweg 27, Hilversum

Website: www.panacea-huisartsen.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van West*

----------

